# Customizable 4-panel Vinyl Clear-Pocketed Landscape GM Screen



## TreChriron (Jul 22, 2010)

I really dig landscape GM screens so I find myself making custom GM screens for almost every game I run; especially since portrait screens seem to be more common (or no GM screen at all...).  Many companies are selling PDF versions of their GM screens!  I think having a customizable GM screen around could be pretty handy.  I would really like a 4 panel landscape one!  I have not found a simple 4 panel screen for sale.  I am aware there is a 3-panel landscape screen out there but I really want 4 panels!  I mean 4 panels is better than 3, right?  

After some research, I think it's feasible to have a simple quality GM screen manufactured in bulk.  It would be black vinyl, 4 panels, and landscape, with clear pockets on both sides (top loading).  They would resemble binders, except without the rings or metal spine.  It would fold into a single page stack.  

  To manufacture something like this you have to order in bulk (of course) and get a die setup (one-time fee).  I don't have the funds on hand to support such initial fees.  I think the success and usefullness of "ransom" and "kickstarter" projects could make this a feasible venture.

  I am thinking of creating a Kickstarter project to create the simple 4 panel GM screen.  I am thinking the retail price point on this would be $25.  Supporters would get two GM screens for the $25 pledge.  I might be able to get one or two custom inserts for the project as well depending on licensing, agreements, et al.  If enough GMs pooled together for the initial order I might stand to break even after shipping out the initial batch.  Then any "profit" I might make would be on single retail sales after the project was fulfilled.  Profit is not the primary motivator here.  Having a source of inexpensive simple customizable GM screens in circulation would be nifty.  At least I believe it would be nifty.  

  Would anyone be interested in such a product?  Would you be willing to pledge $25 for two screens?

  I appreciate your responses!


----------



## pogre (Jul 22, 2010)

Nevermind - you addressed the fact there is already a three-fold screen available. Poor reading skills on this end.


----------



## malcolypse (Jul 22, 2010)

already have something very similar. made from two 3-ring binders with spots for inserts bolted together for little more than the cost of the binders. i modeled it after one made by the gentleman who introduced me to the hobby. i enjoy the rings, because it gives me somewhere to store my game notes to keep me from spreading out to the limits of the table with all the notes, character sheets, maps and other sundry accoutrements of the storytelling trade.


----------



## Alan Shutko (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got The World's Greatest Screen  from Hammerdog.  It's a vinyl 4-pocket screen.  The pockets are vertical.  

I picked mine up at gencon last year....


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 23, 2010)

I would be very interested in such a product and would buy one in a heart beat (I've wanted exactly this type of screen for years).

However, I wouldn't be willing to pledge money or patron a business.

Sorry...


----------



## TreChriron (Jul 24, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> I would be very interested in such a product and would buy one in a heart beat (I've wanted exactly this type of screen for years).
> 
> However, I wouldn't be willing to pledge money or patron a business.
> 
> Sorry...




Are you aware of how Kickstarter works?  If the goal is hit, then I embark on the plan, order up the product, and ship it out when it's made and shipped to me.  If we don't hit the goal, then no one is charged any money and we don't execute the plan.

Are you worried someone is going to run off with your money?


----------



## Alan Shutko (Jul 24, 2010)

I am just wondering why someone would try a new business to make this when it already exists.

If people would buy it in a heartbeat... go buy it already.


----------



## sjmiller (Jul 24, 2010)

Alan Shutko said:


> I am just wondering why someone would try a new business to make this when it already exists.
> 
> If people would buy it in a heartbeat... go buy it already.



I think the problem is that the product that is out is in portrait format (higher then it is wide) and people want it in landscape format (wider then it is tall). That is why they are trying to get the product launched.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 24, 2010)

TreChriron said:


> Would anyone be interested in such a product?  Would you be willing to pledge $25 for two screens?





Yes and yes.  I've used these since I could get them, even tried making them from old binders before they were commonly available, and I have used the three panel lanscape one that was available and use the portrait version from TWGS (currently), but I would certainly take two four panel screens in landscape for the $25 pricetag (as part of the start up effort).


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 24, 2010)

Heck yeah. 

I have preferred landscape screens ever since the one for the fourth edition of Call of Cthulhu. The only downside to TWGS is that it is portrait, not landscape.

Alan Shutko - the reason they didn't buy it is that it is _not_ the same thing. On the TWGS screen the panels are attached long edge to long edge. On a landscape screen the panels are attached by the short edges. As a result the screen is longer - hiding more table area, and lower - better for the GM to loom over, while looking ominous (or just having a better view of the table ).

For that matter - I _do_ have a couple of TWGS, they are quite nice, but I prefer landscape format.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Oryan77 (Jul 24, 2010)

The "type" of DM screen was never the important issue for me (although the clear inserts is a nice idea). The info that is provided on the screen is what was always my problem. Either half of the info on a screen was great, but then the other half was a complete waste. Or, everything on it was useful, but there was barely anything on it. 

The only D&D product I ever bought that really pissed me off was the so called "Deluxe" DM Screen for 3.5. That was the only product I ever wrote a review for because it was so bad, so expensive, and I was so excited to get it. I think I said something like, "The only thing "deluxe" about it is the price." I sure hope my review kept a lot of people from buying it.  So I made my own 3.5 DM screen (linked in my sig) and I still use it. There is probably 3 times the amount of useful info on my screen than that damn "Deluxe" piece of garbage. 

I'd probably get a clear DM Screen with inserts if I wasn't so fond of my Planescape DM Screen that I use to tape my custom DM Screen information on. The inserts definitely have their advantage.


----------



## scourger (Jul 25, 2010)

No.  I have the customizable GM screen from Pinnacle that is 3 panels in landscape which does the job I want a landscape screen to do.  If I were to get another, I would want portrait orientation because most of the books I would copy pages for the inserts will be in portrait format.  A four panel portrait layout would be better for me.  Four panels of landscape is too long and not the right orientation for pages.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 27, 2010)

scourger said:


> No.  I have the customizable GM screen from Pinnacle that is 3 panels in landscape which does the job I want a landscape screen to do.  If I were to get another, I would want portrait orientation because most of the books I would copy pages for the inserts will be in portrait format.  A four panel portrait layout would be better for me.  Four panels of landscape is too long and not the right orientation for pages.



As mentioned, something like that is already available from HammerDog.  It is a very nice, very solid screen.

I just prefer landscape.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 27, 2010)

scourger said:


> No.  I have the customizable GM screen from Pinnacle that is 3 panels in landscape which does the job I want a landscape screen to do.  If I were to get another, I would want portrait orientation because most of the books I would copy pages for the inserts will be in portrait format.  A four panel portrait layout would be better for me.  Four panels of landscape is too long and not the right orientation for pages.




My Sunday DM uses both the 4 panel customizable portrait and the 4E landscape screen.  This gives him the ease of use of the customizable screen while still enabling him to see the battlemat during a fight (he has the 4 custom screen set up but off center of his chair so he's looking over the landscape screen).  It's how I'll do my DM set up in the future.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 27, 2010)

TreChriron said:


> ...Are you worried someone is going to run off with your money?




LOL! No.

But, I don't like buying anything until I get to see and approve of the finished product. I've learned that one the hard way.

What if you hit your mark, my charge automatically comes out, but I don't like the quality of the end product. Will there be a final chance to opt out before items are actually sent? I'd doubt it as allowing that on a large scale could tank you after you've put money into the product.

Also, I may have the money available right now, but the charge won't be until you hit your mark. That leaves me unable to know when the money is actually coming out. That might happen when I no longer have the extra money for it...

But, if you make a good product, and it appears to be of sufficient quality, I'll buy it...but in my time frame.


I have one of the Hammerdog screens also...but I so want a landscape version. You make it, and I'll buy it.


----------



## Siberys (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd be game, depending on my financial state at the time.


----------



## TreChriron (Jul 29, 2010)

Some general answers and updates;

The price will need to be $30.00 for two screens during the pledge to raise enough money.  Shipping will be paid by the purchaser.  I am planning on using a shopping cart system on my website to facilitate that.

The 4-panel portrait screen available has rave reviews from purchasers, so I don't need to duplicate that effort.  I want to offer an alternative that fits with something I really want for myself!  I am hoping there are a bunch of others out there who want one as well.

I need to look at the Pathfinder license, but I want to make a PF OGL four screen landscape insert and post it to my website.  I currently have a True20 screen available.  I am also currently working on one for Eclipse Phase and BRP.

Once the initial pledge is done, I will offer single screens for sale at the $29.95 price point.  So getting in on the pledge gets you two screens for the price of one!

I will should be ready to setup the Kickstarter this weekend, pending how well the setup for the shopping cart goes.


----------



## Lanefan (Jul 29, 2010)

Interesting idea, but I'd have little-to-no use for landscape as I like to clip pieces of paper (usually not written in landscape) to the back of my screen and landscape would be too short.

I use a 6-panel (two old-school 3-panel jobs clipped together) vertical screen in a wooden base my SO built for me as a gift many years ago.  Sometimes it's still not big enough for what I need at a given time but I'm already using all the space I've got available.

Lan-"I think we're going to need a bigger house"-efan


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 29, 2010)

TreChriron said:


> Would you be willing to pledge $25 for two screens?







TreChriron said:


> The price will need to be $30.00 for two screens during the pledge to raise enough money.  Shipping will be paid by the purchaser.





That's probably about a ten or twelve dollar bump from the original question.  You might lose some people doing that so you might want to consider increasing the number of persons you need to pledge for the drive instead.  You might also increase the number of subscribers by opening the pledging up to retailers and allow them to pledge for two, four, six, etc., essentially getting the screens for stock at 45% of the MSRP with free shipping.


----------



## TreChriron (Jul 30, 2010)

Mark CMG said:


> That's probably about a ten or twelve dollar bump from the original question.  You might lose some people doing that so you might want to consider increasing the number of persons you need to pledge for the drive instead.  You might also increase the number of subscribers by opening the pledging up to retailers and allow them to pledge for two, four, six, etc., essentially getting the screens for stock at 45% of the MSRP with free shipping.




It's a $5 bump from the original question.  Not sure I can finagle the higher pledge numbers.  

I like the retailer idea.  I need to see how Kickstarter lets me organize this thing.  Basically, if a retailer nabs say 5 pledges, then sends me the one email address, the shipping is going to be cheaper for the one package...

Not sure about free shipping.  I could see myself getting drowned in fees and this turning into a huge loss for me.  I am not wealthy.  :-D


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 30, 2010)

TreChriron said:


> It's a $5 bump from the original question.  Not sure I can finagle the higher pledge numbers.
> 
> I like the retailer idea.  I need to see how Kickstarter lets me organize this thing.  Basically, if a retailer nabs say 5 pledges, then sends me the one email address, the shipping is going to be cheaper for the one package...
> 
> Not sure about free shipping.  I could see myself getting drowned in fees and this turning into a huge loss for me.  I am not wealthy.  :-D





It's a ten to twelve dollar bump because the question never explained there would also be shipping on top of the $25.  You won't get drowned in fees if you just figure out the tipping point correctly on how many pledges you'd need to include the shipping.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 30, 2010)

Another option is fixed rate postage - no matter how many screens are ordered the postage remains the same.

The Auld Grump


----------



## TreChriron (Aug 11, 2010)

Project is submitted for review!

So.  What number of pledges should I shoot for (this is people at $30 a piece for TWO screens!!)?

Option 1)  167

Option 2)  117


----------



## TreChriron (Aug 11, 2010)

Mark CMG said:


> It's a ten to twelve dollar bump because the question never explained there would also be shipping on top of the $25.  You won't get drowned in fees if you just figure out the tipping point correctly on how many pledges you'd need to include the shipping.




I have some wiggle room calculated mostly because the manufacturer warns a overage/underage of 7% for both manufacturing and shipping charges (delivering the stuff to me).

I will take any "overages" in the Kickstarter and break them out over the pledges as a "credit" in the shopping cart to be applied to shipping.  My hope is that will cover the most common USPS shipping on the screens for most pledges.  Once the project is complete (and successful), I will share the numbers and the shipping credit.


This way, we can make sure that a) I can get the manufacturing ordered b) I can get the stuff shipped to me c) I can purchase the shipping supplies needed (boxes and tape).

I consider organizing a project like this to be "handling other people's money" and want to ensure in any way I can it will be successful.  If the pledges agree to pay shipping and I agree to apply any extra money to a shipping credit, we have an understanding that will give everyone a fair shake.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dausuul (Aug 11, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> I have one of the Hammerdog screens also...but I so want a landscape version. You make it, and I'll buy it.




It looks like they already do. I'm looking at the Hammerdog page now, and they have an 11x8.5 landscape option at the bottom.


----------



## TreChriron (Aug 11, 2010)

Dausuul said:


> It looks like they already do. I'm looking at the Hammerdog page now, and they have an 11x8.5 landscape option at the bottom.




Well that's new.  It doesn't accommodate A4 paper.

Maybe my little project inspired some merchandising changes?  :-D

There is no "code" on the product.  Is it available to order or is this a placeholder?


----------



## thalmin (Aug 11, 2010)

They told me about the Landscape screen at GenCon 2009, I missed them this year.


----------



## Perram (Aug 12, 2010)

TreChriron said:


> Well that's new.  It doesn't accommodate A4 paper.
> 
> Maybe my little project inspired some merchandising changes?  :-D
> 
> There is no "code" on the product.  Is it available to order or is this a placeholder?




I bought the Hammerdog screen at GenCon this year.  So they are available.  They need to keep their site updated more, however.


----------



## thalmin (Aug 12, 2010)

I would be interested in getting some for my store.


----------



## TreChriron (Aug 14, 2010)

Folks.  I am not going ahead with the Kickstarter.  I spoke with the folks over at Hammerdog Games, and I don't want to hijack business from a small game company!  They have some great products and I want to support that.

So, I am going to nab one of the landscape screens.  :-D  Maybe one of the mini ones as well (because they look cool).

I hope you will join me in supporting Hammerdog Games.  Thanks!!


----------



## TreChriron (Aug 14, 2010)

thalmin said:


> I would be interested in getting some for my store.




You should contact Hammerdog Games and see if they don't offer the screens through distribution, or if they offer a direct to retail option.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 14, 2010)

TreChriron said:


> Folks.  I am not going ahead with the Kickstarter.  I spoke with the folks over at Hammerdog Games, and I don't want to hijack business from a small game company!  They have some great products and I want to support that.
> 
> So, I am going to nab one of the landscape screens.  :-D  Maybe one of the mini ones as well (because they look cool).
> 
> I hope you will join me in supporting Hammerdog Games.  Thanks!!





Sounds like a good plan.


----------

